# stangata



## Schenker

Ciao.
cosa significa "stangata"?


----------



## irene.acler

Hola.
Bueno, tiene un sentido literal, o sea dar un golpe a alguien.
Luego se puede decir "dare una stangata" en la escuela, cuando se suspende a alguien.
O por lo general puede ser un daño.
Pero si nos das más contexto será más fácil ayudarte.


----------



## Schenker

Aquí está el contexto Irene.

"Stangata doveva essere, stangata è stata. La Commissione disciplinare dell'Uefa ha confermato, come nelle previsioni, il pugno duro dopo gli episodi di Valencia."

(Luego del partido de Champions League hubo incidentes entre el Inter y el Valencia)


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, como ves aquí, "stangata" se utiliza también en el ámbito del deporte: una "stangata" es un "fracaso". En italiano también puedes decir "sconfitta".


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, como ves aquí, "stangata" se utiliza también en el ámbito del deporte: una "stangata" es un "fracaso". En italiano también puedes decir "sconfitta".


 
¿Pero en este caso se está refiriendo a "derrota o fracaso" o a un "duro golpe" debido a las sanciones disciplinarias que se le aplicaron?


----------



## irene.acler

Tienes razón, Schenker. Como se hace referencia a la "comisión disciplinar" (mm, se dice así??), se trata de un duro golpe debido a las sanciones aplicadas.


----------



## Schenker

irene.acler said:


> Tienes razón, Schenker. Como se hace referencia a la "comisión disciplinaria"  , se trata de un duro golpe debido a las sanciones aplicadas.


 
Ok, muchas gracias por todo Irene.  
Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué! Gracias a ti!!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

irene.acler said:


> Hola.
> Bueno, tiene un sentido literal, o sea dar un golpe a alguien.
> Luego se puede decir "dare una stangata" en la escuela, cuando se suspende a alguien.
> O por lo general puede ser un daño.
> Pero si nos das más contexto será más fácil ayudarte.




Significa tambièn suspender a alguien en la escuela?
Bueno, siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## Gianma

irene.acler said:


> Hola.
> Bueno, tiene un sentido literal, o sea dar un golpe a alguien.
> Luego se puede decir "dare una stangata" en la escuela, cuando se suspende a alguien.
> O por lo general puede ser un daño.
> Pero si nos das más contexto será más fácil ayudarte.



Hola a todos. 
"Stangata" es una palabra utilizada también en el ámbito periodístico_-_político, cuando un gobierno actúa una operación fiscal muy onerosa para (¿o por? tengo la duda...) los ciudadanos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Sì, gianma tienes razòn. En general tiene el significado de un duro golpe. En tu ejemplo, seria un duro golpe para los ciudadanos ( creo que es para, porque los ciudadanos son los destinatarios).


----------



## irene.acler

Yo también creo que _para _es correcto. Ay, siempre _por _y _para _que nos vuelven locos!

IPC, he oído a menudo "stangata" en el ámbito de la escuela. Un sinónimo, más coloquial, es "segata".


----------



## Schenker

Es para en ese caso. No sabía que les complicaban tanto los para y por a los italianos, hehehe.
Gracias a todos por las otras acepciones que han agregado. 
Saludos.


----------



## Gianma

Schenker said:


> Es para en ese caso. No sabía que les complicaban tanto los para y por a los italianos, hehehe.
> Gracias a todos por las otras acepciones que han agregado.
> Saludos.




Già, per noi (almeno parlo per me...) che abbiamo solo il "per" c'è un po' di confusione in proposito. (pero eso es "off topic").

Potrei chiederti anche come mai leggi delle disgrazie del mio "equipo", ma sarebbe "off topic" anche questo...


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, los por y para son una pesadilla, para mí por lo menos 

Bueno, Schenker, como ves Gian me ha anticipado, diciendo lo mismo!


----------



## Neuromante

Pienso que Stangata se podría traducir como "Palo" siempre con la preposición más acorde en cada caso. Y en este en especial lo traduciría como "Varapalo". 
Supongo que a los de lengua italiana este uso de "palo" les resultará fuera de lugar y pedirán explicación, pero es correcto.

Cercato su Google, per un dubbio sulla V, propio lo trovo in una definizione sul dizzionario da questo foro.


----------

